# Offer your opinions in an internet-based survey regarding digestive health



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Offer your opinions in an internet-based survey regarding digestive health*There is a unique opportunity for US-based men and women to participate in an internet-based market research study. The survey explores how you manage and treat your digestive health. This survey will take approximately 20 minutes to complete.This survey is sponsored by GfK Healthcare - a market research company that provides insights to major manufacturers of pharmaceuticals to help guide developing treatments. The feedback that you provide in this study will help steer these advances in treatment options. The information that you provide in this study will remain confidential and will not result in any sales calls. Information will only be reported in aggregate.By participating in the survey, you may enter GfK's Healthcare Management Sweepstakes offering cash prizes of $1000 (1 grand prize of $500, 1 second prize of $250, and 2 third prizes of $125). For official sweepstakes rules, visit our survey site listed below.Participation is simple:To participate in this study, please click on the link below. If you experience difficulty accessing the link, please copy and paste it into your web browser.http://www.surveys.com/s.aspx?project=M509898&id=1Please note the survey is available for a limited time. Please participate as soon as possible. Please note:We recommend that you complete the survey in one session. Otherwise you may need to restart the survey. If quotas are full or if you do not meet the specific eligibility criteria needed to complete this survey, you will not be able to participate in this particular study.Since you have been specifically chosen for this study, we ask that you do not pass this invitation on to anyone elseIf you have any questions or experience difficulty participating in the survey, please contact GfK Healthcare at 1-800-844-8055, Monday-Friday 9:00 AM- 5:00 PM EST, and reference study M509898.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

This survey is especially relevant to those that are currently taking the IBS-D medication Lotronex.


----------

